# Work and Play



## Alzran (Sep 22, 2014)

Basically my life in two pictures.

Work:

 

Play:
 



Camera: GoPro Hero 3+ Black Edition.

"Work" taken in image capture mode. 12MP, wide.
"Play" is a video still. 1080p SuperView mode.

Both images edited with Pixlr web app.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice, my work is very similar, except I'd have iPads everywhere and broken laptops I'm fixing lol


----------



## avraam (Sep 24, 2014)

wow)) i like it!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alzran (Sep 24, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Very nice, my work is very similar, except I'd have iPads everywhere and broken laptops I'm fixing lol



Lol, that does seem to be the life of the I.T. worker, huh?



*Take 2*

Work:
My GoPro Hero 3 White came back in the mail today after being sent in for a repair. I just snapped this picture real quick to see if the scratch in the lens had been repaired. It was, but it's still no match to the Hero 3+ Black.



Play:
Another Hero 3+ Black video still, taken from the same video as the first post.


----------

